# The New Pioneer Magazine



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Today I went to Barnes and Noble to spend several hours which is what I do when life gets too overwhelming for me. Reading is a mental emotional poultice for me. I was surprised and interested to see a new magazine as titled above. $9.95! It has a LOT of very good topics. I was especially interested in the articles on knives and machetes but there. Were some about a bug-out bag and others which were so interesting I almost broke down and bought the magazine. The appearance is poor. It's the most low grade paper I have ever seen any publication printed on. Layiout is legible but mediocre. Anyway, check it out. Whoever published the magazine worked real hard to come up with useful topics. It's written simply, not all syrupy like - well, I better not say. Don't want to demean other publications!
They also had a copy of "Possum Living." I read that about 40 years ago. It had a really BIG effect on my thinking and choices so I was real glad to see it back in print with a chapter in the back written by the same person only older, married, a parent!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I picked one of these up at Walmart. I agree! It's an awesome magazine with piles of info.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like what Mother Earth News *used* to be.


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

it is edited by the late mel tappon's wife


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mel_Tappan


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I saw that magazine today, too! I was looking for the recent issue of Mary Jane's Farm and picked up a copy of it to flip through. I admit I put it back because of the price and because of how "unfluffy" it was. I guess I should go back and get it.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ugh...that much for a magazine. Was there an insert in it to get it cheaper?


----------



## Typent (Jul 22, 2010)

It is $9.95, but I also wanted to point out it's only an annual magazine. We most likely won't see the next issue for quite awhile.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I saw it at walmart also and really was not to impressed with it especially at nearly $10. I did not notice it was an annual magazine just that it was the premier issue. I will look again at it.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Will check it out myself. Like I need to have another magazine to read....


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

I bought it last weekend. It's a great magazine! Lot's of helpful advice, and well worth the price.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

interesting discussion i'll look for it


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I've seen it, too, but draw the line at paying $10 for a magazine. Before long, I'm sure most magazines will be $10 or more, and I'll stop buying them. There's too much info available free on-line these days.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

I suppose it is wicked, but I sat there in barnes and noble for about five hours, reading books and magazines. I am a kind of junkie that way so I think of it as getting my fix. I really intended to buy a copy of the ball canning book but it was almost $25! I know my old copy is around here somewhere but it's buried under the avalanche of other books. 
There is a lot of information on the internet but give me a good book any day!!! Or magazine.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have that magazine. Bought it because I considered it a worthy read and wanted to have it lying around in case inspiration strikes.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

We got it too but didnt look at the price and almost had a stroke when it was wrung up. I enjoyed some of the articles but I thought it was kind of disjointed and I like Countryside a lot better. I doubt I would buy it again unless there was a specific article that grabbed my attention.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

We really liked it - had some good info. in it.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Bought it just now. Wally's magazine are 10% marked down....

Still, a little pricey....


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I saw it at Bi-Mart (a local store here in Oregon) but the $10 stopped me short of buying it. 

There is another magazine "Small Farmer's Journal" but the $12 has always seemed a little steep.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.pioneerliving.net/

You might look here for some great information too. It's a free online magazine.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

i saw it too but the price deterred me


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Morningtstar, Is the pioneer the same size as SFJ. I have taken SFJ for round 20yrs. It is only a quarterly mag. Once with the seasons. It is bigger than anyother mag, and a bit thicker than most. U Oughta try it once.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Morningtstar, Is the pioneer the same size as SFJ. I have taken SFJ for round 20yrs. It is only a quarterly mag. Once with the seasons. It is bigger than anyother mag, and a bit thicker than most. U Oughta try it once.


Thanks Farmboy..........I have always looked at it when I am at the bookstore. Maybe I am wrong but do they focus on animal powered farming? I thought maybe most of the articles I wouldn't necessarily read, although it looks so pretty at the store ! I they did have an article once on guard dogs that looked really interesting. I believe they are out of Sister's Oregon? Oregon also has the Backwoods Magazine (I drove by there once a few years ago and saw their office's, it was Sunday though and they were closed). 

No, the Pioneer Magazine was more like a thick Backwoods sized magazine, it was decently thick but not like the SFJ (which is huge and covered in thick brown paper).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's SFJ's website that shows their focus....

http://smallfarmersjournal.com/


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

B & N is my absolute favorite place!  It has the perfect smell books and coffee when you walk in the door. If we are traveling I always try to find one because it feels like home. 

I will look out for that magazine, I have never heard of an annual one before?


----------



## emptycupranch (Jul 13, 2008)

I just saw it today but up here it is $12.95! I looked through it and liked the variety of articles - would have liked to read it but I couldn't pay that price for a magazine


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That magazine sounds interesting, but I'd probably lose interest before the next issue came out a year later! Plus I've been boycotting B&N for about a year now. They took out all the benches that used to be by the magazines and most of the chairs they used to have scattered around, and they strongly discourage you from sitting in the "cafe" area if you don't buy something in there. They also gradually kept eliminating magazine after magazine that I always bought. 

I used to go religiously and spend $60-80 dollars just on magazines every month...I know, I know, lol, but I LOVE magazines! I also bought books and gift cards and assorted other items in there, so you'd think they would think I was a pretty good customer, but every time I mentioned any of this, they just pretty much said "tough luck". So I started going less and less.

The final straw was when I ordered 12 books through their website. They charged me one charge for the order (as it was just ONE order) with one shipping price for all. Then they proceeded to ship them out one at a time and charged me AGAIN for each book PLUS $3.99 for shipping on each book...double charging me and way overcharging me on shipping. Then I had to fight them tooth and nail to get my money back! That was it for me, I'll never buy anything from them again...even if I AM in severe magazine withdrawal, lol. Our Walmart has ony recently started carrying Mother Earth News, which is the only homesteading/self-reliant living type of magazine they stock. What the heck, at least I'm saving money!


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

What a horror story about B&N! Must be a new local manager. I order books from them occasionally. They have never charged me for shipping. They let me look at the book but if I then don't want it, no problem! They just put it on the shelf, their attitude being that if one customer wwas interested, others will be, also. 
Charlottsville has. MANY bookstores! Of course, they had many more before B&N, but there's so much local competition I doubt our branch will mAke such negatives changes as yours did, Callieslamb. Have you tried complaining to the corporate office?
As to the New Pioneer Magazine, it had a good article about homestead knives. By good, I mean it named specifics. I was looking for it in sam's club yesterday, where I had seen it, but it was gone. They must have just gotten a limited supply and sold out. Darn! I guess the moral is, if anybody here is thinking about buying a copy, better hop to it or it'll be gone!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

B & N here is perfectly fine. Has benches and chairs every where. They don't charge shipping here. I'm also a card carrying member of the B & N club therefore I get discounts on pretty much everything and get discounts up to 75% off from online discounts from them. Your branch must have a new manager. Report to the B & N online supervisor about why you were overcharged. No need to gripe here or be silent about it. It's your money after all!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I found it at wally world and spent some of my b'day money on it. Good stuff. We don't have B & N here but I do like to go to Borders and hang out (nice benches)...sometimes they have good deals, too.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 23, 2011)

I picked up the New Pioneer mag at one of the local supermarkets and was extremely pleased with the amount and quality of the material. I also took a quick count of the advertisements in the mag, a total of 30 odd ads. I compared this to the number of ads in similar mags, BHM, Countryside, and Hobby Farms to name a few, they each had over 30 in the first 24 pages! No wonder they can charge a little less. I just wish more of the magazines would charge a little more and rid their pages of advertisements! All in all I have to give New Pioneer a two-handed thumbs up on their magazine, now all I want to see is a few more issues and a website!


----------

